# Frozen Few 2009



## Griff (Nov 23, 2008)

Who wants to be in the first comp of the year? This is a fun virtual bbq winter competition. It is primarily for those of us that cook in the dead of winter, real northern winter. To qualify for Grand Champion you have to cook below 32*F or prove that there's snow on the ground. We had a great turn out last year. We had 23 teams in 2008. We'll do again on Superbowl weeked, Jan 30 thru Feb 1. Last year the entry fee was $25 and that covered the cool T-shirt and shipping. We'll try to tighten up the rules some and get more info out shortly. 

Who is interested?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Nov 24, 2008)

Put me down Griff. 
Pigs


----------



## BBQcure (Nov 24, 2008)

I am in. looking forward to it

 Tim


----------



## GoodSmokeBBQ (Nov 24, 2008)

We will be defending...


----------



## Tony M (Nov 24, 2008)

Heck yeah, count me in! We're expecting a White Thanksgiving...


----------



## Diva Q (Nov 24, 2008)

We are in here!!!


----------



## Finney (Nov 24, 2008)

Does it have to be below 32* the whole cook?  :?


----------



## Griff (Nov 24, 2008)

Chris

We had some inconsistencies in the rules last year that need a little tweaking. This is one of those areas. We'll get a complete set of the rules posted shortly after Thanksgiving. There will be three catagories, Arctic Survivor (long cooks below freezing), Northern Vacation (ribs and other mid-range cooks below freezing) and southern Comfort (anything cooked above 32*). Snow on the ground is an automatic qualifer. The rules aren't real tough since, let's face it, it's a comp based on pictures of food.


----------



## nakedpigbbq (Nov 25, 2008)

I want in on this!  I think Nebraska will qualify in January....


----------



## gsmith (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to enter this one


----------



## ronbeaux50 (Dec 3, 2008)

It got to 31 at my house yesterday anb I cooked a butt. Does this count?? Only snow around here is on my shoulders.


----------



## honcho (Dec 3, 2008)

wow,,,, a comp I may win! ! ! ! send me the rules son,, I call you son because your so bright,,,  this will be my warm up to my daytona 500 party 2 weeks later   now i got to learn how to post pix,,  Paul u got to help me!!!!


----------



## Adrienne1 (Dec 4, 2008)

We're in!


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Dec 4, 2008)

How about making the meat a MAJOR part of the presentation...


----------



## big dude (Dec 4, 2008)

How could I pass up an opportunity to cook a comp without leaving home - I'll have to hope for a cold weekend in this area.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Dec 5, 2008)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> How about making the meat a MAJOR part of the presentation...



*I agree..is this going to be a BBQ Meat comp in the freezing cold...

or how fancy someone can doll up a dish of food inside a toasty
 warm kitchen?*


----------



## Finney (Dec 12, 2008)

Got the rules 'firmed up' yet?


----------



## honcho (Dec 13, 2008)

man I don't care if we use foil pans for boxes,,or butcher paper,, I just wanna do some q-in in the cold, then if it warms up to 40,, n I get disqulifed for that,,,, I'M STILL Q-IN N EATTIN   I can't wait I'm goinna do some thin today


----------



## wittdog (Dec 20, 2008)

Ok here is the updated prize list. The last day to enter and get a FF Tshirt is Dec 29th. Right now we have more prizes then entries so if you want to toss your hat into the mix contact me with a PM.

Overall Champ will come out of either the Artic Survivor or Northern Vacation Cat
A prestigious Alaskan Law firm is once again donating the trophy this year as well.


· "Arctic Survivor": Butts, Brisket, Whole Hog -- longer cooking cuts of meat. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 




· "Northern Vacation": Ribs or anything else with a midrange cooking time. 
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 

· "Southern Comfort": Chicken and other quick cooking stuff, and anything cooked at temps above 32°.
Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413 
Set of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 
5oz Bottle of Hawg Rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html 



Random Prize Drawings
(3) Great Sausage Recipes and Meat Curing Books by Rytek Kutas 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... ProdID=413

(8) Sausage Making Kits

(2) Sets  of 3 knives and sharpening steel 
3 ¼ in Caping Knife 
6in Curved Boning Knife 
8in Venison Steaker 
1 10in Sharpening Steel 

1 Paradise Gift Box Donated by Helen Paradise 

(3) 11oz bottles of hawg rub http://www.nakedpigbbq.com/Products.html

2 Jerky Guns 
http://www.sausagemaker.com/index.asp?P ... rodID=1736 

A yet to be determined amount of Roc City Rib Fest Tshirts have been donated by GoodSmoke BBQ


Once again Smokilicous http://www.smokinlicious.com/index.php?home has agreed to sponsor the frozen few I’ll be finding out soon what they are donating to the prize pool.


Swamp Sauce, and SmokinRub are also donating prizes


----------



## big dude (Dec 24, 2008)

I sent my entry in but after looking at last years winners, I know I'm just buying a t-shirt and competing for the fun-of-it, plus it'll probably be 60*.


----------



## wittdog (Dec 24, 2008)

big dude said:
			
		

> I sent my entry in but after looking at last years winners, I know I'm just buying a t-shirt and competing for the fun-of-it, plus it'll probably be 60*.


Don't forget the random prizes as well...


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Feb 3, 2009)

So what happens if one or more of the Judges suddenly goes MIA for a week or two?  8)


----------



## Puff1 (Feb 3, 2009)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> So what happens if one or more of the Judges suddenly goes MIA for a week or two?  8)


That would never happen........   :roll:


----------

